# Instrumental bands



## irg7620 (Oct 22, 2006)

how do they land gigs? i mean, i know that it is booking a night, making a contract with the club, etc. but how easy is it for a band that plays instrumental stuff like steve vai? just book a club for a night, promote the hell out of it, with CDs and such, and try to attract fans? it really has me scratching my head since this would be something i would do down the road. once i can solo really well.


----------



## Seven (Oct 23, 2006)

Apart from it being really hard work most probably, I guess they'd have to play in specialist pubs, like a Metal Bar.


----------



## Vince (Oct 23, 2006)

You just book a show, then go play. If people like your performance, and if the club likes what you've done, you'll be asked back. Then you play that club regularly and begin booking shows at other clubs.

That's the idea. It's not too different from playing as a vocal band. You'll just have a different appeal. Up on stage, no matter what, you're an entertainer, so you've got to be exciting either way.


----------



## Jerich (Oct 24, 2006)

Right on Vince  I agree brutha...the best way is just to get out there and do it. And even knowing you might be an instrumental band doing a few songs that People will know but do it in your own instrumental way!! will turn more then a few heads... great subject!! I have got up on stage with a few local cover bands and just play the Vocals melody and people go crazy for the Guitar tricks type of stuff....bands like 7for4,Liquid tension exsperiment,Gamalon,etc...they do great in the instrumental fields..good luck man..IRG7620


----------



## irg7620 (Oct 24, 2006)

thanks guys. i really do look forward to doing this some day. i have to get my shit together. vince, i went to your site and you have an awesome sound!!! awesome playing and solos. good luck to you, too. i really look up to the instrumental bands. vocals are cool too but there is just something about all guitar stuff that makes me drool.


----------



## jaredowty (Oct 24, 2006)

One time this instrumental 3-piece band called Russian Circles (from Chicago, I believe) opened for a few locals bands here in Missoula, and they blew everyone else off the fucking stage, hands down. Not only were they incredible musicians, but their music was also very simplistic yet incredibly heavy and dynamic. It was the best live band I've ever seen. Too bad their recordings aren't nearly as cool.


----------



## starsnuffer (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm in an instrumental band at the moment.

We haven't had too much of an issue booking gigs, at least, no more so as any other original band. We don't cater to the guitar wanker crowd though, we try to focus our marketing to your regular rock/metal based audience. The way we figure it, music has no substance these days anyway, so generally people are pretty sick of seeing some no-talent prick up there whining or screaming about their pathetic little life.

We did pay a booking agent to book our winter tour, but that's pretty much standard in the industry. We'll either break even or loose a little bit, depending on how much merchandise we sell. . once you figure in the cost of a sprinter van rental, hotels, food, gas, ect. .. but, we got investment money to pay for the tour and for our CD production, so it's not like we had to come out of pocket $25 grand.

Be charismatic, meet people, make contacts. It's all about who you know and your attitude, and very little about your actual art. Sad, but true.

-W
www.lonero.net
myspace.com/lonero


----------



## irg7620 (Nov 2, 2006)

now, i have another question. when, let's say Steve Vai goes on tour. i know that he has a drummer and bassist. vince??!!! where are you buddy? i got a ? do you take a real rhythm section with you on tour or do you use a rig that plays the backing tracks? if you can indulge those details, that will be great.


----------

